# cleaning aluminum?



## chief0902 (Mar 28, 2011)

just purchased a new 18' 52'' blazer and had a few cleaning polishing questions. Whats everyone using to clean their boats, had a guy tell me eagle one mag wheel cleaner works good? anything you can put on it after cleaning to help prevent scum line/oxidation? i've seen some blazers with a mirror finish, once boats are polished to that finish how long will they stay that shiny or do they return to the normal dull aluminum look? any input is appreciated


----------



## LeviStevenson (Mar 28, 2011)

At work we use an aluminum acid wash on the diesel tanks of our plow trucks....salt does a number on it. Not sure of the name buy I'll check it out and post tomorrow. Have to be very careful though....it etches if forgotten or even waited on longer than the foaming. I use automotive wax after that to hold back oxidation.


----------



## semojetman (Mar 28, 2011)

Acid = white aluminum

I would cringe to hear of that stuff touching a new blazer hull.

In another thread on this forum there is alot of discusion on this very same topic. Check it out.
They talk of that sharkhide stuff. Suposedly a little pricey but really protects the aluminum.


----------



## atuck593 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have the same thought about protecting that polished aluminum look. It may have been the thread I was on because Sharkhide was recommended to me. It is pricey though about $60 a quart from what I have seen. I can strip the paint and buff it to a polished look I am just not sure as to how to keep it. I have given though to a automotive aluminum rim clear coat its about $8 a can. I figured if it could handle the heat from the brakes and salt and grime from the road it might be able to handle being in fresh water. What do you guys think?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't think the clear would hold on very well. Aluminium is hard to get anything to stick to let alone polishing it then painting on it. I've never had paint out of a spray can be anywhere near as durable as automive grade stuff you spray out of a gun. I used to try to paint with it before I learned how to use a gun and it is a night and day diffrence on how well it adheres compared to stuff from a spray can. That's just my two cents.


----------



## LeviStevenson (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah I guess I would be a little hesitant to put the acid wash on a pretty new hull too. I don't really notice the whitening od the aluminum on the diesel tank though...probably because it looks so horrible before I use the wash. Sharkhide does work..but as said, very spendy. Just buff it everytime it gets dirty lol. On a serious note.. toon brite works well. That's all I got. I paint pretty aluminum.


----------



## atuck593 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks guys....I will have to check out the toon brite product and stay away from the clear coat brake paint. I would like the final product to look something like this with the polished aluminum tappering up the side.


----------



## TNtroller (Mar 30, 2011)

there is a product for sale that is used on aluminum tool boxes put in PU trucks. Designed to be used on the tread plate aluminum to keep it shining. I haven't used it but have seen it at Lowes where the bed boxes are.


----------



## andrewt (Mar 30, 2011)

My advice, pay someone to do it or buy a monkey and a dozen bannanas it's a pain!lol. In all seriousness If you just bought a new blazer I think you got the short end of the stick because blazer just started factory polishing their boats, man they look good. Once the boat is mirror polished to keep it looking good, mix a squirt bottle with half water and half white vineger. squirt it down and wipe it down every time you use it and it will look the same all the time. squirt it every 5 times you go and you will keep most of the funk off of it. The polish job will last for a summer or 2 before it needs to be touched up again. hope this helps.


----------



## semojetman (Mar 31, 2011)

hey chief,
I'm about to purchase a 1852 Blazer in the not so distant future?
Where did you buy yours, you happy with the size?
what horsepower you puttin on it?


----------



## semojetman (Apr 2, 2011)

Used some alumabrite on my old boat today. Really cleaned every scum line and grime off but does have a whitish look now


----------



## semojetman (Apr 3, 2011)

Here is a before and after of alumabrite on my 1648 alumaweld.

It cleaned it up good and really fast. 

I know I said I wouldn't use it on a new blazer, and I still wouldn't but it was perfect for this job.


----------



## Nussy (Apr 3, 2011)

I used a product called Zing. $10 at a local boat shop. It's acid based and really cleaned up the pontoons. It did brighten them up a lot. You can see pics in my thread below. If the boat is new, I'd probably look at Sharhidefor that polished look.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 3, 2011)

For the real grimy stuff, I've found carb cleaner will take it right off. Only problem is, unless you intend to carb-clean your entire hull, that stuff will get one spot super clean, and its tough to get the rest to match #-o


----------



## chief0902 (Apr 3, 2011)

i bought it from fred at current river marine, love the boat it has the full back deck with livewell and raise up hatch to acess the tank and batteries. i had a 2000 60/40 merc 2stroke i put on it. It pushes the boat good, prolly 28ish with 2 200lb+ guys and fishing gear. when i wear that motor out i'll prolly go with a 90. i used some eagle one mag wheel cleaner the other day and almost fainted! got it real clean but looked like it had been dunked in white milk! so i've spent the past 3 days with some mothers mag and aluminum polish making it shine again


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 3, 2011)

I polished my boat with a wool buffing pad attached to a drill starting out with medium cut buffing compound then going to fine compound then I polished it up with mothers mag and aluminium polish. It wasn't to bad but I only had one buffing pad and I had to fix the thing about 4 diffrent times before I finished polishing it. I could shave in it if I needed to. Pics aren't very good.


----------



## bcfd608 (Apr 18, 2011)

View attachment 2
,,u want someone to polish youre boat, give these guys from the bluff a call 5733009557 they can make a boat look like its been chromed!!!!!!View attachment 1
,,,,they will also apply a protective coating to the boat and keep it looking good,these guys r good at what they do....


----------



## bcfd608 (Apr 18, 2011)

atuck593 said:


> I have the same thought about protecting that polished aluminum look. It may have been the thread I was on because Sharkhide was recommended to me. It is pricey though about $60 a quart from what I have seen. I can strip the paint and buff it to a polished look I am just not sure as to how to keep it. I have given though to a automotive aluminum rim clear coat its about $8 a can. I figured if it could handle the heat from the brakes and salt and grime from the road it might be able to handle being in fresh water. What do you guys think?


the shark hide protectant is some great stuff if u know how to apply it, it will not flake chip or scratch,,, when applied right acid (aluminum brightner),will not even affect the shine that it is protecting i use this on every boat i polish and one qrt of this stuff will do about 5 boats,,, well worth the money


----------



## semojetman (Apr 19, 2011)

That boat looks awesome.

When I upgrade to a Blazer SS this winter, I will deffinetly have them polish it up.

We are going to paint my boat sometime this week I think.

Upgrade to a blazer will deffeinetly be on hold til winter since im going to have a big chunk o money in my motor now.

Sending it off to Springfield to have bored.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 19, 2011)

If your buying a new Blazer you can buy them with a factory polished option, no one can come close to getting there boats polished like those things.


----------



## bcfd608 (Apr 22, 2011)

trust me there polish work dont look anything like these guys they do a hell of a job ,


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 22, 2011)

bcfd608 said:


> trust me there polish work dont look anything like these guys they do a hell of a job ,


You must not of seen one yet then, a local guy that buffs boats even says he can't polish one up like a new blazer because the new blazers are a factory polished metal, they buy rolls of this metal already polished and they build the boats out of it, so unless these guys are sanding all of the grain lines out of the metal they don't match the new factory polished blazers.
Don't get me wrong, that guy does an awsome job and I realize how hard it is to polish a boat that good but the new Blazers shine like nothing I've seen before.


----------



## semojetman (Apr 22, 2011)

I would love to see some pics of these new factory polished blazers.

If they are not a crazy amount more than the others, I'll prolly just go that route


----------



## bcfd608 (Apr 24, 2011)

look at the pics there r no marks or lines left in these when we get done, the metal blazer uses is a heat treated aluminum not polished


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 24, 2011)

bcfd608 said:


> look at the pics there r no marks or lines left in these when we get done, the metal blazer uses is a heat treated aluminum not polished


Must mean you ain't seen one yet, Blazer offers a factory polished option now, it's not the plain Jane heat treated stuff it is polsihed to a mirror finish. It doesn't have the lines like normal rolled alumnium has in it. You can't even see those line in a picture of a boat that isn't polished. Here's the only pic I got of one and it's not very good, it's only of the front of it.. The red arrows pointing to it.


----------



## turne032 (Apr 25, 2011)

Factory Polish


----------



## semojetman (Apr 25, 2011)

Sweeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!


----------



## andrewt (May 14, 2011)

bcfd608 said:


> View attachment 2
> ,,u want someone to polish youre boat, give these guys from the bluff a call 5733009557 they can make a boat look like its been chromed!!!!!!View attachment 1
> ,,,,they will also apply a protective coating to the boat and keep it looking good,these guys r good at what they do....



I just realized that this was an inboard. anyone know anything about the motor or how it runs? Thanks.


----------

